# First 3D Archery Scoring App



## brownstonebear

looks like a neat app.


----------



## chromes-z7

that is so sweet!


----------



## FoggDogg

Looks good!


----------



## chromes-z7

the sight says its good for tournaments, but does anyone think your shooting partners will disagree with you using it??


----------



## hankw_2009

yeah sounds nice till the make the decision to not allow the use of cell phones during shoot except for emergencies.... which is what a lot of people are shooting for...


----------



## chromes-z7

hankw_2009 said:


> yeah sounds nice till the make the decision to not allow the use of cell phones during shoot except for emergencies.... which is what a lot of people are shooting for...


Ya i Can see pro's getting ticked. But I would sure like to use it! lol


----------



## livin2shoot

Right now it's fine to use during 3D fun shoot tournaments, practice, and club shoots. From my experience the reason the sanctioned tournaments don't want cell phones is people are texting yardages and there are some range finding apps. This app is just an all in one electronic answer to the tools that people use today.

Thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## DCS07flstc

Are you the owner or designer of this ap? If so I had a few questions, I just got it & ran it through a test.


----------



## livin2shoot

DCS07flstc said:


> Are you the owner or designer of this ap? If so I had a few questions, I just got it & ran it through a test.


Yes both owner and designer. Please private message me and I'll answer your questions.


----------



## AZBowhunt

Well, hate to burst your bubble, but i have been using a 3d app on my android for over a year. It may not have the targets and score rings, but it is a 3d scoring app and works great. Do not have my phone near by, so i do not have the name.


----------



## patriot338

Does anybody make one for android phones?


----------



## livin2shoot

AZBowhunt said:


> Well, hate to burst your bubble, but i have been using a 3d app on my android for over a year. It may not have the targets and score rings, but it is a 3d scoring app and works great. Do not have my phone near by, so i do not have the name.


Let us know the name. We have done extensive research and can't find anything specific to 3D archery for iPhone. No worries our bubble did not burst.

Happy new year!


----------



## livin2shoot

patriot338 said:


> Does anybody make one for android phones?


We are working on the Android version along a few other updates including: target zoom, multi shooter, expanding the shooting record. Should be out in Jan.

Thank you,


----------



## owmygulay

livin2shoot said:


> We are working on the Android version along a few other updates including: target zoom, multi shooter, expanding the shooting record. Should be out in Jan.
> 
> Thank you,


Looking forward to the android version. There are a couple good archery apps I have found on my wifes iphone but none for my android.


----------



## hotrod26

Looking forward to the Android app!!


----------



## SonnyThomas

You know there is a system being looked at for 3D tournaments. Supposedly, scores are punched in and sent to the main computer for tallying class for class. It was spoke of in the ASA forums about a year ago.


----------



## livin2shoot

Interesting...
Right now this is for fun, practice, and club shoots. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer

Nice app... be even better once it's available for a decent platform (android) and not just for the ijunk.


----------



## livin2shoot

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Nice app... be even better once it's available for a decent platform (android) and not just for the ijunk.


Android is being worked on.


----------



## livin2shoot

We are updating the scoring reference on the images and want your opinion. Please review and choose #1 for the top image #2 for the middle, and #3 for the bottom. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## field14

livin2shoot said:


> We are updating the scoring reference on the images and want your opinion. Please review and choose #1 for the top image #2 for the middle, and #3 for the bottom.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> View attachment 1566480


#2. # 3 kicks out all the detail


----------



## Outback Man

field14 said:


> #2. # 3 kicks out all the detail


Ditto


----------



## talkalot

#2 is the way to go.


----------



## xibowhunter

talkalot said:


> #2 is the way to go.


I agree #2


----------



## livin2shoot

Thanks for all the feedback. Looks like everyone likes the red scoring rings. Let me know if your interested in Android and I'll PM when it's ready.


----------



## harleybuilder

Very interested in the Android version.


----------



## livin2shoot

harleybuilder said:


> Very interested in the Android version.


Great, I have you on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## threetoe

Is there any possibility of creating a scoring system for a PC that would assist the club in it's registration, classes of the archers, scoring the individuals, sorting the winners by class and printing a final scoresheet so the archers can see the final tally to determine how they did?

Our club is using MS Access and building the events each time. It takes HOURS for the guy to get the final scores and he's goofed several times.


Just thinkin

Bill


----------



## Jreed1234

Lol I believe there is a app that is a range finder two if someone had both apps be to easy just to cheat a little huh just saying &#55357;&#56860; there is always someone that would try it


----------



## livin2shoot

threetoe said:


> Is there any possibility of creating a scoring system for a PC that would assist the club in it's registration, classes of the archers, scoring the individuals, sorting the winners by class and printing a final scoresheet so the archers can see the final tally to determine how they did?
> 
> Our club is using MS Access and building the events each time. It takes HOURS for the guy to get the final scores and he's goofed several times.
> Just thinkin
> 
> Bill


Yes, once we have the 3D app for Android and make a few other suggested updates, we are going to start a club software that would do exactly what you are requesting. 

Thanks for your feedback and I'll PM you once we start the next phase.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

have the app love it question have used it for score 10 times twice i have accidentlally backed out of the shoot and cant seem to get back to it is there a way or is it just lost


----------



## livin2shoot

Deer Slayer I said:


> have the app love it question have used it for score 10 times twice i have accidentlally backed out of the shoot and cant seem to get back to it is there a way or is it just lost


if you back all the way out to the home screen, you need to just start fresh. You can always back up, just not past the set-up screen. Does that make sense? 

Also, the only way it saves the shoot is when you finish the last target and it states "saving data please wait" . Hope this helps.

Thank you,


----------



## TMORG

I am interested in the android app as well


----------



## n2bows

I am interested in the android app too.


----------



## livin2shoot

n2bows said:


> I am interested in the android app too.


I got you on the Android list. I'll PM you when it is available.

Thank you,


----------



## cdmartin82

Very interested in the android version


----------



## Rielbowhunter

i think it could be better if you could add more archers to it, what i mean is you can only keep score for one person. it would be nice if i could keep score for the group. JMO.


----------



## archerdad

cool! thanks for posting this


----------



## DonnieBaker

PM for Android please.


----------



## livin2shoot

Rielbowhunter said:


> i think it could be better if you could add more archers to it, what i mean is you can only keep score for one person. it would be nice if i could keep score for the group. JMO.


Thanks for the feedback. We are looking into adding multiple shooters as part of future updates.

Thanks you,


----------



## FYRE

please put me on the pm list for andriod app, thanks keep up the good work


----------



## livin2shoot

Thank you very much. We will use customer feedback to build the best tools for the archery community so keep the feedback and requests coming.


----------



## livin2shoot

I received some great feedback and wanted to put it out there.

What if I were to adjust the scoring rings to bring the best contrast versus the same color across the board? (i.e. Black Bear - white or red scoring rings, White Mountain Goat - black scoring rings, etc.)

Let me know what you think. 

Thank you,


----------



## scottmilk9

I like the ideas of the different colored scoring rings. love to see the android app.


----------



## Hall1978

pm me when android app comes out Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

Sounds good. Thanks for the requests and feedback. I'm going to post the final image format that were going with, stayed tuned...


----------



## whack em

'm interested in the Android app as well. I think changing the color on the score rings based on target color is a great idea. The more contrast the better.


----------



## livin2shoot

whack em said:


> 'm interested in the Android app as well. I think changing the color on the score rings based on target color is a great idea. The more contrast the better.


Thanks for your feedback and I have you on the list.


----------



## DssBB

Nice looking App. I realize your quite busy updating the app with new requests along with an android version, but is there any windows mobile ( 7 & 8) versions planned for the future.


----------



## livin2shoot

DssBB said:


> Nice looking App. I realize your quite busy updating the app with new requests along with an android version, but is there any windows mobile ( 7 & 8) versions planned for the future.


The ultimate plan is to create a web version that will be compatible with every smartphone. I foresee that coming still this year. I know the Windows platform has a large market too and I'll see what we can do to meet that need in the interim. 

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## livin2shoot

This is the scoring ring color / outline we are thinking of going with. Don't pay too much attention to the color scheme as this will change. I wanted to show the opacity where the scoring area is clear, but you can still see through. Let me know what you think.

Thank you,


----------



## Joseph McCluske

Can you put me on the android list also? Thanks...


----------



## WCAStealthLX

I have a lot of upgrades for this app
1. It doesn't count x's
2. You can't go back and see what you shot on each target
3. If you can look up a pic on every target allow us to select the target and save it to the history so we can go back and review it
4. Allow us to place and save our shot on the target for later review. 
5. Allow us to add notes like what we guessed the yards for and what it actually was

I am disappointed in this app since I can't track x's. I currently use archers score but would like something that will allow me to analysis and see trends so I can improve. I understand you shouldn't have range finders so you shouldn't need the actual yardage as a note but for me when I practice I like to guess the yardage, shoot and then range the target. This allows me to figure out if its a bad shot, Miss judged yards, or a tuning issue.


----------



## livin2shoot

WCAStealthLX said:


> I have a lot of upgrades for this app
> 1. It doesn't count x's
> 2. You can't go back and see what you shot on each target
> 3. If you can look up a pic on every target allow us to select the target and save it to the history so we can go back and review it
> 4. Allow us to place and save our shot on the target for later review.
> 5. Allow us to add notes like what we guessed the yards for and what it actually was
> 
> I am disappointed in this app since I can't track x's. I currently use archers score but would like something that will allow me to analysis and see trends so I can improve. I understand you shouldn't have range finders so you shouldn't need the actual yardage as a note but for me when I practice I like to guess the yardage, shoot and then range the target. This allows me to figure out if its a bad shot, Miss judged yards, or a tuning issue.


I appreciate your feedback. 

A few of the "upgrades" you reference are in process (1&2). We take ALL customer feedback / suggestions and use it for future version updates. We need to listen to what a majority of our customers are saying and then make changes to continually improve the product. We realize it's not perfect, but it's a great start.

Per your suggestions 3-5 : wanting to save all of that information would use up a lot of memory and eventually affect performance. I really don't think it's feasible, unless you want to carry a PC around the course.

Thank you,


----------



## WCAStealthLX

I appreciate you responding to my post an I understand what your saying about using up the memory but these phone are almost pc so I think they could hold the data and if we could delete it when it starts to fill up I guess it would work for me. I don't need the data for ever just to review after each shoot. Also if the data could be exported the we could store it on a pc. Just something to keep in mind. Also thanks again for taking into consideration what the users think.


----------



## livin2shoot

WCAStealthLX said:


> I appreciate you responding to my post an I understand what your saying about using up the memory but these phone are almost pc so I think they could hold the data and if we could delete it when it starts to fill up I guess it would work for me. I don't need the data for ever just to review after each shoot. Also if the data could be exported the we could store it on a pc. Just something to keep in mind. Also thanks again for taking into consideration what the users think.


Not a problem. We really do want to have the best product out there so feedback (good and bad) is very important to ensure we are on track. in future updates you will be able to export data for further analysis and delete shoots as well.

Sincerely,


----------



## bhtr3d

livin2shoot said:


> Yes, once we have the 3D app for Android and make a few other suggested updates, we are going to start a club software that would do exactly what you are requesting.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and I'll PM you once we start the next phasI had e.


I had created that A couple years ago, it's on ASA club packet page .. The Marcos were done so all you do is put.in the scores click the java butt and all ties and placements are set. All, there is a pat breakdown made


----------



## Kaptain

It would be awesome if there was a section to record what you judged a particular animal for and then what it actually is, then it would show a pattern if you judge certain animals long or short. Just a thought.


----------



## Gary Wiant

+1 for the android version. Id use it on our backyard course


----------



## livin2shoot

Gary Wiant said:


> +1 for the android version. Id use it on our backyard course


Your on the list. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Mike Gossard

Hi, I've been using an app called ArrowNautics. It allows me to score a target and take a picture of the target using the phones camera & on-board photo storage that I could review after the shoot. I would use my phones note pad to record my estimated vs. actual yard per shot picture and upon using the app's print feature I was able to log each shot for estimated yardage, actual yardage, target type shot, where I hit, and score. This is very useful in practice & preparation for National tourneys. I know a lot of shooters who log each shot with all of the above plus lighting conditions, wind, open or dark shots in order to find patterns that can be learned from.
I thought, that if I was smart enough, I would develop an app to provide all of this plus as your doing supply picture of the targets & scoring rings. 
Like the previous thread building an app to provide more of a log if possible would be a real tool. Then adapte it for IBO, ASA, NFAA, etc. 
Great job on yours! Would love to see you add it all together


----------



## livin2shoot

Mike Gossard said:


> Hi, I've been using an app called ArrowNautics. It allows me to score a target and take a picture of the target using the phones camera & on-board photo storage that I could review after the shoot. I would use my phones note pad to record my estimated vs. actual yard per shot picture and upon using the app's print feature I was able to log each shot for estimated yardage, actual yardage, target type shot, where I hit, and score. This is very useful in practice & preparation for National tourneys. I know a lot of shooters who log each shot with all of the above plus lighting conditions, wind, open or dark shots in order to find patterns that can be learned from.
> I thought, that if I was smart enough, I would develop an app to provide all of this plus as your doing supply picture of the targets & scoring rings.
> Like the previous thread building an app to provide more of a log if possible would be a real tool. Then adapte it for IBO, ASA, NFAA, etc.
> Great job on yours! Would love to see you add it all together


Thanks for the feedback. We are continually looking to improve and ultimately build the best app. After the Android release, we'll be making incremental updates to get there.

Thanks again.


----------



## Big Rack Buck

Please add me to the Android list when available . Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

Big Rack Buck said:


> Please add me to the Android list when available . Thanks


I got you on the list.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## whtpny4

Please add me to the android list


----------



## livin2shoot

whtpny4 said:


> Please add me to the android list


I got you on. Thank you and we are still on track for Jan. 31st release.


----------



## mustang kid

I would love to have this on android! Please help me!


----------



## billjov

Please add me to the andriod list


----------



## petdetective1

I downloaded the I-pad, I-phone, I-Pod version to my I tunes wont transfer to my IPOD touch- system says I need newer version of I TUNES however it also says I have the latest software. Any insight?


----------



## rgroves79

Definitely interested in the Android version


----------



## livin2shoot

petdetective1 said:


> I downloaded the I-pad, I-phone, I-Pod version to my I tunes wont transfer to my IPOD touch- system says I need newer version of I TUNES however it also says I have the latest software. Any insight?


I never heard of this issue... Check your iPod and make sure you are running at least iOS 5 or greater. Let me know via PM.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

We are still on track to complete Android by Jan. 31st. We are running on Android and just need to complete the final validation and release. Keep the requests coming for a chance to obtain it free. 

Thank you,


----------



## Fisharcher

Another ATer interested in Android App.... Please add to your list


----------



## jcdup

Please add me to the Android list as well.

Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

jcdup said:


> Please add me to the Android list as well.
> 
> Thanks


I got you on the list. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## pjmarcher

Please include me on the list for Android. Thank you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICUTSTUFF

Include me for Android Version.

Thanks


----------



## Derag2

Id take a pm on the release for android, Im gonna try and shoot a couple 3Ds this summer.......


----------



## livin2shoot

ICUTSTUFF said:


> Include me for Android Version.
> 
> Thanks


Great. I have you on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## ^Hawk^

Please add me to the Android list! Thanks


----------



## reylamb

Mike Gossard said:


> Hi, I've been using an app called ArrowNautics. It allows me to score a target and take a picture of the target using the phones camera & on-board photo storage that I could review after the shoot. I would use my phones note pad to record my estimated vs. actual yard per shot picture and upon using the app's print feature I was able to log each shot for estimated yardage, actual yardage, target type shot, where I hit, and score. This is very useful in practice & preparation for National tourneys. I know a lot of shooters who log each shot with all of the above plus lighting conditions, wind, open or dark shots in order to find patterns that can be learned from.
> I thought, that if I was smart enough, I would develop an app to provide all of this plus as your doing supply picture of the targets & scoring rings.
> Like the previous thread building an app to provide more of a log if possible would be a real tool. Then adapte it for IBO, ASA, NFAA, etc.
> Great job on yours! Would love to see you add it all together


Very illegal for national ASA competitions.


----------



## Leon Garfield

Add me to the android list please......Thanks


----------



## padale70

+1 for android app please


----------



## livin2shoot

padale70 said:


> +1 for android app please


Great, I have you on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## talkalot

It's the 31st. What is the good word?


----------



## livin2shoot

talkalot said:


> It's the 31st. What is the good word?


Final testing right now. I'll put out the PMs to everyone who requested then post an APB on AT.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## plasmacowboy

Please put me on the list for the android version.....thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

OK, long story short. It's going to be another week for Android. I was doing the final testing last night and uncovered an issue and it requires quite a bit of recoding. I'm doing half the coding and all of the testing so it's good to find an issue, but bad that it will take a little longer. Sorry for the inconvience.

Just a reminder for iOS users; it is released for iPhone, iPod, and iPad.

Thank you,


----------



## toddwagner

what targets does this app use ,mckenzie,rinehart or both?


----------



## livin2shoot

toddwagner said:


> what targets does this app use ,mckenzie,rinehart or both?


Both. 

Thanks you,


----------



## hunter365

I was just wondering if/when there is an update to the app. it will automatically let me know there is an update on my phone? It looks like there might be a few updates in the future. (for the better)
Thanks


----------



## Buzz414

good feedback on the APP...in it's current state....If the developer incorporates the feedback ideas, then I'll play....but, not quite there yet...


----------



## DartonArcher

Please add me to the list for android version.

Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

hunter365 said:


> I was just wondering if/when there is an update to the app. it will automatically let me know there is an update on my phone? It looks like there might be a few updates in the future. (for the better)
> Thanks


Correct. You will get a notification when updates are available. It comes automatically from the app store.

Thank you,


----------



## Blackhawk_tact

Here is a request. Please make the Droid version tablet friendly. And sign me up for a pm

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

Blackhawk_tact said:


> Here is a request. Please make the Droid version tablet friendly. And sign me up for a pm
> 
> Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk 2


I have you on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## xibowhunter

In case you don't have me down for the Android version, put me down!


----------



## livin2shoot

xibowhunter said:


> In case you don't have me down for the Android version, put me down!


Your on the list.

Thank you,


----------



## archeryX

Downloaded a 3d app from Google which was supposed to allow me to score 3d.allows me to input a lot of good info. But can't get to keep score hope this app works. Look forward to trying this


----------



## archeryX

Please put me in for an android as well


----------



## livin2shoot

archeryX said:


> Please put me in for an android as well


I got you down for Android.

Thank you,


----------



## huntinjunky

Add me to the adroid list please.


----------



## mustang kid

Sorry to rush, but it's been a week and im excited! Hows the final tests coming?


----------



## livin2shoot

mustang kid said:


> Sorry to rush, but it's been a week and im excited! Hows the final tests coming?


I've enlisted the help of another developer. We are committed to completing it come hell or high water. Android if tough as there are so many devices that run it and I want to test a majority before releasing. REAL close now...

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## livin2shoot

Good news - My Android Prototype works on all devices back to version 2!! I'll be compiling and reconfiguring some of the images this weekend and putting it into Google Play by Mid to late next week (FOR SURE!). 

As a reminder the iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch app is currently available for sale.

Thanks again for your patience with Android.


----------



## mustang kid

Awesome! Glad to see someone building an archery app that will be good for 3d and not just dots. It will be appreciated!


----------



## livin2shoot

mustang kid said:


> Awesome! Glad to see someone building an archery app that will be good for 3d and not just dots. It will be appreciated!


Were excited too. Thanks for your interest and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## talkalot

bump


----------



## Big Rack Buck

Bump for the Android version, I am ready...


----------



## dent 42

Add me to the Android list please.. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

I am very sorry for the delay.

I was sent out of town by my full time (day job) employer to investigate a field issue.

It's coming and I will still PM everyone who requested Android. I will double my free offering for the trouble.

Again, sorry and Android WILL be out ASAP.

Reminder that iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch are available.

Thank you,


----------



## mountainman7

Put me down for the Android version please. Very interested in this app.


----------



## lotalota

Another Android PM requestor here. Thanks!


----------



## archeryX

Don't you hate it when your job gets in the way of making real money or have fun. We waited this long, just shoot me a mgs when its ready


----------



## dustinC

Put me on the android list also.


----------



## HardcoreArchery

Interested in Android version


----------



## reddog1966

I am also interested in the Android version.


----------



## Stillfingers

Also interested in the Android app.


----------



## RutCrazy

also interested in the android app


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

reylamb said:


> Very illegal for national ASA competitions.


Yes, It Is.


----------



## shoot3d

I am also interested in the android app.


----------



## dboatcoach

interested in the android version as well.


----------



## Tater1985

What's the word on the Android version?


----------



## livin2shoot

O.K., ANDROID is available in addition to iOS per the links below. I am working on getting the free codes, but it's not as easy as iOS to get them. I am going to draw the names and will post them. If you happen to purchased it, I'll send you a $5.00 gift card. I will be updating our website soon so you need to go through the link to purchase the Android app.

ANDROID Link - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS Link - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Thanks again for all your patience.


----------



## nate121080

Been playing around with it and got a question. Say your in the middle of the shoot and get a call or text and you close the app to text back. When I reopen the app or accidentally hit the back button on my phone which takes me to my phone home pagev I've lost everything. So if I was on target 16 of 30 I have lost all scoring even though I had to click save and continue after each Target but where is it saving it? It's not under my shoots


----------



## livin2shoot

nate121080 said:


> Been playing around with it and got a question. Say your in the middle of the shoot and get a call or text and you close the app to text back. When I reopen the app or accidentally hit the back button on my phone which takes me to my phone home pagev I've lost everything. So if I was on target 16 of 30 I have lost all scoring even though I had to click save and continue after each Target but where is it saving it? It's not under my shoots


I am going to update some of the help screens for Android. The key is to use the back button in the app itself and NOT the back button on your device. Also, if you need to answer a call, tex, etc., use your device home button to exit. 

Please let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## nate121080

Also one suggestion, Have a tab on the home screen to where you can view the targets without starting a shoot. Most people will still have to use a score card unless shooting for fun so it would be nice to just view the targets. Just a suggestion but overall I like it :wink:


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## Kighty7

I am interested in the android version but want to know if the targets are Mackenzie or Rinehart? Since the IBO switched to Rinehart, I want to be sure I am looking at the correct targets. 

Thanks


----------



## livin2shoot

Kighty7 said:


> I am interested in the android version but want to know if the targets are Mackenzie or Rinehart? Since the IBO switched to Rinehart, I want to be sure I am looking at the correct targets.
> 
> Thanks


The app has both Reinhart and McKenzie targets loaded.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## carlosii

tried to charge to my phone account but it didn't work.


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...hoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/isho...8792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## carlosii

Got it loaded. Really want to try it out.


----------



## Macker

how soon do you think you will have the ability to do group scoring?


----------



## livin2shoot

Macker said:


> how soon do you think you will have the ability to do group scoring?


Group scoring is a ways out. I would say early summer.

Thanks for your interest,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process.

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## aocasek

Does it work on a windows phone?


----------



## livin2shoot

aocasek said:


> Does it work on a windows phone?


No, at this point it is only for all iOS and Android devices. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

All app winners have been notified. Thanks for entering and your interest in iShoot 3D Archery. I will be holding others drawings for chances to win apps and other prizes. 

Follow us on Twitter for a chance at a $25 Cabelas card, visit: https://twitter.com/iShoot3DArchery

Thanks again for all of your comments and feedback. Your inputs are already in place for the next round of version updates.

To purchase the app follow the links below:

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Douglesolocam

Man I gotta try that!


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8









Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS uTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


Thanks again for all of the feedback, support, and patience with this process. I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Outback Man

Have there been any updates to the program?


----------



## livin2shoot

Outback Man said:


> Have there been any updates to the program?


The next round of updates will be coming out Mid-April. This will include:
1) Larger images with shading in the scoring areas.
2) The ability to see the score of each target.
3) The ability to delete individual shoots.
4) Reviewing targets outside of a shoot.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Outback Man

livin2shoot said:


> The next round of updates will be coming out Mid-April. This will include:
> 1) Larger images with shading in the scoring areas.
> 2) The ability to see the score of each target.
> 3) The ability to delete individual shoots.
> 4) Reviewing targets outside of a shoot.
> 
> Thank you,


Nice...Thanks.


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## hammerhunter

Purchased 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## dustinC

Cant wait for these updates


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added an instructional video for iOS below. I will be making one for Android in the next couple of days and will post it as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://youtu.be/Wj7OrbIPWMo


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## lotalota

I tried the Android version today. It kept closing a few seconds after I entered the course information. Does it require an internet connection? The course I was shooting was in an area where I didn't get any service.


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> I tried the Android version today. It kept closing a few seconds after I entered the course information. Does it require an internet connection? The course I was shooting was in an area where I didn't get any service.


No, the app itself does not require an internet connection. It may have been your device searching for WiFi kicking in and out and causing a disruption.

If / when your at that club, shut off the automatic WiFi search / connectivity. 

Also, after set-up and during a shoot I put the device on sleep mode between shots and while in my pocket. This is to prevent other buttons from inadvertently being hit.

Hope this helps.

P.S. - Do you know what version of Android you are running? Just curious...


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

ANDROID - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
ANDROID YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

iOS - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
iOS YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## lotalota

livin2shoot said:


> P.S. - Do you know what version of Android you are running? Just curious...


Thanks. It could have been the WiFi search--not sure if I had shut it off then. I'm using 4.1.1 on a HTC One X.


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> Thanks. It could have been the WiFi search--not sure if I had shut it off then. I'm using 4.1.1 on a HTC One X.


Perfect, thanks for looking. This was one of the models I used for extensive testing and validation.


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## carlosii

i'm having problems having to re-orientate the device due to the key board obscuring the selections i need to make. rather a pain.


----------



## livin2shoot

carlosii said:


> i'm having problems having to re-orientate the device due to the key board obscuring the selections i need to make. rather a pain.


Is this with Android? If yes, please watch the video for Android. It is a matter of pressing the arrow down and clicking in the text box to enter the data. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## carlosii

ASA tells me i can't use this on their range. :sad:


----------



## livin2shoot

carlosii said:


> ASA tells me i can't use this on their range. :sad:


I don't use it at sanctioned shoots, but for practice, fun, and club shoots it works great. 

They don't allow range finders either, but if I had a nickel...


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## Growling Bear

Are you able to delete info


----------



## pantera1

I recently downloaded is for my android phoneI don't know if I'll use it for scoring because it's generally my wife and I in my 2 sons and I believe that the app only scores 1 person??I would probably use it more for the target look up I wish there was a way to bypass the scoring information and go right to the target look up


----------



## livin2shoot

pantera1 said:


> I recently downloaded is for my android phoneI don't know if I'll use it for scoring because it's generally my wife and I in my 2 sons and I believe that the app only scores 1 person??I would probably use it more for the target look up I wish there was a way to bypass the scoring information and go right to the target look up


I am updating the app for larger images with score shading as well as adding a button to view the targets outside of a shoot. These and other improvements will be available mid to late April (the latest). All updates will be free to current owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## lotalota

I had another problem with it today, FYI. I made it to target 26 on a 30 target course, putting it on sleep every time I entered the score. On that target I moved the phone (walking around a branch) from portrait to horizontal. It immediately went to the start menu in horizontal view and my data wasn't there. I had dutifully hit save after every score entered.

Is there a glitch with phones when it automatically shifts from horizontal to portrait view? I know I can disable the auto-switch, but I don't want to. I use it all the time for other apps.


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> I had another problem with it today, FYI. I made it to target 26 on a 30 target course, putting it on sleep every time I entered the score. On that target I moved the phone (walking around a branch) from portrait to horizontal. It immediately went to the start menu in horizontal view and my data wasn't there. I had dutifully hit save after every score entered.
> 
> Is there a glitch with phones when it automatically shifts from horizontal to portrait view? I know I can disable the auto-switch, but I don't want to. I use it all the time for other apps.


I can only think that one of the device buttons was inadvertently pressed. This is the only thing that will cause this sort of reaction. Android is utilized by literally dozens of phone manufacturers and models that all have different functionality and hardware and that is why it is critical to use only the buttons inside the app.

There is no glitch with the landscape and horizontal positioning whatsoever. This is completely different functionality and wouldn't effect anything in the data or data collection. I have several Android devices (Samsung, Motorola, HTC, and LG) and have been putting them through the ringer without one single crash or glitch. 

Another possibility is it could be a device issue. 

Please PM me and I'll continue investigating with you.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## lotalota

PM sent.


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## Xtremesportsman

Droid


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## ~mo~77

I just download this on my iPhone my it's the blonde in my hair but I can't figure out how to look at the scoring rings???


----------



## ~mo~77

Ummm nevermind lol


----------



## livin2shoot

~mo~77 said:


> Ummm nevermind lol


Good, I'm glad you got it figured out. Also, I'm updating the images as we speak, which will make them larger and add the actual rings. Below is an example of the updated images that will be coming mid-March. In addition to the image updates, I am adding a button on the home page to review images outside of a shoot, allowing deletion of scoring records and adding the ability to expand your shooting record to see the score at every target.









Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## ~mo~77

Did I understand your going to fix it so u can add multiple shooters?


----------



## livin2shoot

Yes, I am going to update the app to add multiple shooters. This is going to come sometime in the summer. 

My next update (to be released by the end of April) is adding the larger images with shading, adding a button to view targets outside of a shoot, adding the ability to expand the stored shooting record to view the score at each target, and the ability to delete stored records.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## Bullseyenail

It is past mid March and there still has not been 1 update since I downloaded it? All of the suggestions in the threads would be really nice. Having a more detailed record of each shot from choosing the target to the placement of the arrow to yardage guessed or actual if it is provided and the rings on the target look up. I would also like to see more info on the final score other than club date targets score and %. Having a list of how many 11's or 10's etc, a shot by shot list and lots of other ideas given in this thread. more than one shooter would be great as well. When are you planning on an update? Mid March has come and gone.


----------



## livin2shoot

My apologies, the mid-March time-frame is a mistake, on page 7 I said mid to late April and that is the real date.

I have been working diligently on the updates and will have them done by mid to late April (the latest). This is a very time consuming process and depending on the complexity, can take months and in some cases up to a year to test and complete. 

I have only been selling the app since mid-December so I think I'm doing O.K. if I can get improvements out every few months. The only thing that would delay further would be a real crash. 

Thanks,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## Bearlee

have the data link to other phones with the same app for a realtime scoreboard during a tournament. This is what we really need.


----------



## livin2shoot

Bearlee said:


> have the data link to other phones with the same app for a realtime scoreboard during a tournament. This is what we really need.


That's a great idea. After some of the other quicker improvements, I will be working on a mobile web platform where this exact idea would be very feasible. 

Thank you for the feedback,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
ANDROID YouTube video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


I plan to continually improve / provide revision changes based on customer input. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

Both Android and iOS apps are available per the links below and through our website. I have added instructional videos for both iOS and Android below as well. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

The next round of updates will be coming by the end of April and will include:

1)	Larger images with score ring shading
2)	Adding a button on the home page to view targets outside of a shoot
3)	Expanding the stored shooting record to include the score for each target
4)	Adding the ability to delete individual stored shooting records 

All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users:*

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for you patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## gregcoya

Any idea when available for android update? used this weekend and had it freeze up on me.


----------



## livin2shoot

gregcoya said:


> Any idea when available for android update? used this weekend and had it freeze up on me.


The Android app is being re-built from the ground up including the improvements from above. I've hired 3 persons and still plan to complete by mid to late April. I will be overseeing and testing the entire process and will keep everyone posted on the progress. 

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## field14

livin2shoot said:


> *Notice to Android users: *
> 
> I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.
> 
> Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.
> 
> 
> P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners.
> 
> *ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
> *ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA
> 
> *iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
> *iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM
> 
> Sincerely,


ttt


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## disciple2

Great idea! Even just for fun and scoring your practice rounds, I like this a lot!


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## hcap1j

Have you been able to get the APP to magnify the targets yet? All the reviews I saw complained about the lack of this feature? iphone 5


----------



## livin2shoot

hcap1j said:


> Have you been able to get the APP to magnify the targets yet? All the reviews I saw complained about the lack of this feature? iphone 5


I am creating a version where the images are larger and the scoring rings will be shaded. This will be out by the end of April. 

Thank you,


----------



## hcap1j

If I buy it now, will I be able to upgrade or will I need to buy again?


----------



## livin2shoot

hcap1j said:


> If I buy it now, will I be able to upgrade or will I need to buy again?


All updates will be free. I am shooting for the end of April for the larger images and a few others.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues.

Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.


P.S. - Both iOS and Android remain for sale per the links below. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## TSchave

I just wanted to let you know that myself and 2 of my buddies downloaded the Android version of this app on Saturday before our 3D shoot. Now this maybe something your addressing with your update but the worst thing about it was if you closed out the app accidently or had a phone call or text or something that forced you away from the app you lost everything.

It would be nice if you closed the app it would save and take you back to where you left off, and would only start from scratch if you wanted to?? I accidently went to the home screen about target 5 of 30 and lost everything, and had to remeber my scores and start over. But the worst was about target 24 of 30 when I recieved a phone call and lost everything, no starting over then. 

Can you please see that the new update resolves this issue??

Other than that love the app!! great concept!! love the target look up option!!


----------



## livin2shoot

TSchave said:


> I just wanted to let you know that myself and 2 of my buddies downloaded the Android version of this app on Saturday before our 3D shoot. Now this maybe something your addressing with your update but the worst thing about it was if you closed out the app accidently or had a phone call or text or something that forced you away from the app you lost everything.
> 
> It would be nice if you closed the app it would save and take you back to where you left off, and would only start from scratch if you wanted to?? I accidently went to the home screen about target 5 of 30 and lost everything, and had to remeber my scores and start over. But the worst was about target 24 of 30 when I recieved a phone call and lost everything, no starting over then.
> 
> Can you please see that the new update resolves this issue??
> 
> Other than that love the app!! great concept!! love the target look up option!!


The new update will address all device button issues. Please review the Android YouTube video that describes how to answer calls, text etc., without losing your spot and data in the app. Also, the current version requires you finish the shoot or at least enter data for each target in order to save / store the score.

Thanks for the feedback and I am confident that all of the issues you encountered will be addressed. In addition, all updates will be free to current app owners.

Thanks again,


----------



## livin2shoot

*Notice to Android users: *

I want to pass on that I am going to completely restructure the Android app to allow the use of device buttons. This is going to be basically starting from scratch (coding anyway), but in the end it will eliminate all user interface issues. I feel that improving the Android button interface is priority #1 which will be a free update for all current app owners. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

iOS is working great and I am working on a few improvements that will make it even better. Both apps are for sale per the links below. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## Barry O'Regan

Any chance you will develop a 3D program for Blackberry?


----------



## livin2shoot

Barry O'Regan said:


> Any chance you will develop a 3D program for Blackberry?


Yes, After the next round of updates, I plan to start working on Blackberry.

Thank you,


----------



## Barry O'Regan

livin2shoot said:


> Yes, After the next round of updates, I plan to start working on Blackberry.
> 
> Thank you,


Certainly keep me posted on this thread, that would be an awesome app to have.

Regards
Barry


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Great start but really needs improvements. Multi shooter scoring, results shoowing score per target not just total, improved scoring ring markings on target pics not just a red dot, ability to delete shoots within the app.


----------



## livin2shoot

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Great start but really needs improvements. Multi shooter scoring, results shoowing score per target not just total, improved scoring ring markings on target pics not just a red dot, ability to delete shoots within the app.


I am working on the next version that will be adding all of your suggestions except the multi shooter. The multi shooter will be coming later this year.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RenegadeCJ

save as you go would be great


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

livin2shoot said:


> I am working on the next version that will be adding all of your suggestions except the multi shooter. The multi shooter will be coming later this year.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


Great. I think it would be a great app with those revisions. 

Really like the thought if having 3D target reference pics. Probably would not buy it if it was just a scorecard but it's often hard to see where the scoring rings are on a target so some good reference pics would be very helpful.

Send me a PM when you get the new version done.


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## DCPA

I purchased it last week and finally used it today on a 3d shoot. Worked great. Wish you could keep scores for multiple shooters though. Thanks for the great app.


----------



## livin2shoot

DCPA said:


> I purchased it last week and finally used it today on a 3d shoot. Worked great. Wish you could keep scores for multiple shooters though. Thanks for the great app.


Thank you very much. I will be updating for multiple shooters later this summer. I have several improvements I want to release before the multi shooter version. All updates will be free to current app owners.


----------



## livin2shoot

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to allow the use of device buttons. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## TSchave

Is it still looking like the end of April for the Android updates?


----------



## cconte

I really want to support this app, but of all the improvement ideas people are offering, the most important for me would be adding the real 3d scoring models from McKenzie and Rinehart with the ability to see not just the whole model, but a zoom of the scoring area. If I'm gonna pay $7-10 to have little picture cards on my quiver, I'd rather spend it on an app that did the same.


----------



## CSaddict

Any plans for adding multiple shooters? We shoot as a family most shoots.


----------



## livin2shoot

cconte said:


> I really want to support this app, but of all the improvement ideas people are offering, the most important for me would be adding the real 3d scoring models from McKenzie and Rinehart with the ability to see not just the whole model, but a zoom of the scoring area. If I'm gonna pay $7-10 to have little picture cards on my quiver, I'd rather spend it on an app that did the same.


The new images are coming within a couple of weeks. I have attached an example below of the images. In addition, I may just release an images app for $1.99. Any interest?


----------



## cconte

Yeah. I'd be all over the images app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CSaddict

I would have rather purchased just the targets. This app needs to save if you are accessing other functions on the phone. I don't trust it to be there. I also have a free app that saves after every input so you can back out of the app and check email and go back and pick up where you left off.


----------



## livin2shoot

CSaddict said:


> I would have rather purchased just the targets. This app needs to save if you are accessing other functions on the phone. I don't trust it to be there. I also have a free app that saves after every input so you can back out of the app and check email and go back and pick up where you left off.


The new update, coming by the end of April, will address each of the above comments.

Thank you,


----------



## livin2shoot

The new images (both iPhone and Android) and Android device button updates are on track for release by the end of April. I will try to get the images only app released in the first part of May.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## CSaddict

Awesome news on the update!! I have a shoot the first week of May!


----------



## livin2shoot

Were still on track with the release. I’m finishing the image updates and should have them done within a few days.

iOS (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) – This app is operating great at the current revision and I am working on a few improvements to make it even better. 

Android – I want to pass on that I am restructuring the app to ensure device buttons have no effect on the app. In addition, data will be saved as you go so you don’t have to finish a shoot to keep your score. This will eliminate any user interface issues / confusion. Thanks for your patience with this process and I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Both apps are for sale per the links below and all updates per above will be free to current app owners. 

*ANDROID* - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.android
*ANDROID YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj8_e3yT2fA

*iOS* - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8
*iOS YouTube video* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

ttt


----------



## lotalota

I'm looking forward to the update. On my Android I only enter the scores after the shoot as I don't want to lose them with the app closing. I shoot 3 times a week, usually, and would like to use the app in course.


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> I'm looking forward to the update. On my Android I only enter the scores after the shoot as I don't want to lose them with the app closing. I shoot 3 times a week, usually, and would like to use the app in course.


It's coming along great and expect it to be complete within the next few days. We had a large layoff at my full-time employer so I have been scrambling the last week to find a new job. This put me a little behind, but not much...

Thank you,


----------



## CSaddict

Hoping to have the update by Sunday! Big shoot, woot love to use the program.


----------



## livin2shoot

I sent the app/code to an external software / app testing group. They should be able to turn it around within a few days. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

The updates passed all testing and will be released this week. Sorry for the slight delay, but I believe it is worth the wait. All updates will be free to current app owners.

Thank you,


----------



## CSaddict

Very excited. Thanks.


----------



## TSchave

So when is the update coming?


----------



## Deer Slayer I

livin2shoot said:


> The updates passed all testing and will be released this week. Sorry for the slight delay, but I believe it is worth the wait. All updates will be free to current app owners.
> 
> Thank you,


that was May4 its May 12 ????


----------



## vortecman

Have the updates been released yet?


----------



## cconte

I've been checking, because I don't want to buy it, until the new version is released with the picture changes ...... ------ nothing yet!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigDirk

CSaddict said:


> I would have rather purchased just the targets. This app needs to save if you are accessing other functions on the phone. I don't trust it to be there. I also have a free app that saves after every input so you can back out of the app and check email and go back and pick up where you left off.


Great point. A buddy of mine and I tried this app for iphone during a round and we got to target 17 of 20, my wife texted me, I went back to the app, and I had a big fat NOTHING saved. Lost everything. Doesn't seem too stable. Wish I read more on this forum before I paid for it...


----------



## lotalota

I hope everything's OK. It's been quite a while since the update was supposed to be ready. I like the app, but I won't enter scores in course and enter them afterwards due to it closing and not saving my data.


----------



## livin2shoot

*Android version 2 has been released.*
The new updates include:
- Zoom on targets
- Scoring ring shading
- Ability to expand your shooting record to see the score at each target
- Delete individual shoots
- Target look-up from the home page
- Add notes at each target
- Use of the Android device back button

*Link to Google Play*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5jZW50cmFsdW0uaXNob290M2QuYW5kcm9pZCJd

*Link to YouTube video*: http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=tFnaL7qUw94


iPhone version 2 will be released with the same functionality very soon.

Thank you,


----------



## DCPA

Just did the update and it wont let me go to 2nd target. Also at top of screen it says target # it says getshot of 20. I had no problems until I got the 2nd version 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Macker

how do you make updates for android? i assume i will
get a notification?


----------



## lotalota

I get a "Webpage not available" when I try to open any of the options. It shows file:///android_asset/rules.html as the not available page.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> I get a "Webpage not available" when I try to open any of the options. It shows file:///android_asset/rules.html as the not available page.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Please uninstall and reinstall the new version from Google Play. It may not have been fully implemented on Google Play's side. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## livin2shoot

*Android Version 2: Message for current app owners *- If / When you update to version 2, it will not save old (version 1) data. We completely modified the database structure to allow the expansion of your saved shooting record to see your score at each target. 

If you want to keep your total scores from version 1, you can create a mock shoot, enter the date of the original, and set it up for 1 target with your total. Repeat this for every shoot you want to keep.

Sorry for any confusion, but the new version will store much more useful data for future reference.

Thank you,


----------



## Bullseyenail

*Ios*

Is the IOS update available? Been waiting some time now.


----------



## DCPA

Uninstalled and reinstalled and still won't let me go to second target. Just get a black screen.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotalota

livin2shoot said:


> Please uninstall and reinstall the new version from Google Play. It may not have been fully implemented on Google Play's side. Sorry for the inconvenience.


I tried that and same problem. Then I uninstalled, rebooted, and then installed again. Same problem once more.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCPA

At least version1 i I could use

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shootnrelease

I just bought the app today, and can't get to the shoot page, tells me there is a webpage error.


----------



## RichardOleshJr

This app looks awesome for individual score keeping. Will their be an program update in the future. That will allow for keeping scores of multiple shooters, that are shooting together. But will only save the results of your shoot, to your phones files?


----------



## lotalota

Anything new on the webpage error? Two uninstalls and installs didn't fix it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

lotalota said:


> Anything new on the webpage error? Two uninstalls and installs didn't fix it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I'm having another developer check into this. I've tested on multiple phones and Android versions without a glitch. 

Sorry for the inconvenience and will get back to you soon.


----------



## CSaddict

Just chiming in that I'm android and the update functions properly for me.


----------



## wojo14

I just got he app for my I phone.
Is it th most current version?
Also, can u erase your past scores? I di a tet round and would like to erase it!
And send them to my iPad?


----------



## ccriley6

Tagged for later


----------



## RickyM

downloaded the app, and most of my target lookups won't load..this was the main reason for me getting it. Here is a screen shot. Most of the categories show up like this once you click on them, can't scroll.. HTC One X 4g phone..



on top of the other problem I post I decided to try to enter the data for my next shoot.. entered the place, date, scoring info, and hit continue and got this..... 



so... tried to send a email thru the "contact us" and got this....

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure: 
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for the recipient domain ishoot3darchery.com by ishoot3darchery.com. [74.81.65.178].

The error that the other server returned was:
550 No Such User Here


Is there anything that does work on this app??????


----------



## Scott E

app worked just fine before the update.....now i have the same issues as RickyM......can load main screen, but then sends me to webpage not available screen and also failed to send email 

please fix!!!.....was really looking forward to the update


----------



## Bullseyenail

SInce it does not work on my Iphone can I get a code to DL it on my Android phone? I payed for it already, I was just hoping I did not have to pay for it again since it is not working.?


----------



## livin2shoot

CSaddict said:


> Just chiming in that I'm android and the update functions properly for me.


Great to hear. Everything looks perfect on my end as well. This app is larger in size with the images and additional functionality so please ensure your phones are relatively "clean". This is a native app, meaning it is stored right on your phone and does not require a connection to operate.


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> Great to hear. Everything looks perfect on my end as well. This app is larger in size with the images and additional functionality so please ensure your phones are relatively "clean". This is a native app, meaning it is stored right on your phone and does not require a connection to operate.


No offense, but you are going to reply to the one person who has posted lately that isn't having problems??? Really?? My phone has PLENTY of clean space... Not to mention your email doesn't even work... Are you working on the problem or did we just waste our money?


----------



## livin2shoot

RickyM said:


> No offense, but you are going to reply to the one person who has posted lately that isn't having problems??? Really?? My phone has PLENTY of clean space... Not to mention your email doesn't even work... Are you working on the problem or did we just waste our money?


No I dont think you wasted $5. I am working to try to address this, but on my end things look fine. It's impossible to test every Android device on the market and I have yet to have a failure on my end while testing several different devices and versions.

The app is built with fairly simple tools and I honestly don't know why (or how) its fine on some and failing on a few. Are you running OS Android version 2.3 at a minimum? Was it installed correctly? Can you update your Android version and reinstall?

I'm more than happy to refund your $5. In addition Google Play allows a refund as well.

Sincerely,


----------



## Bullseyenail

You did not even answer me? I was told late april for the update to apple and there is still no update.. I have an Android phone and I asked for a DL for that, is that possible?



livin2shoot said:


> No I dont think you wasted $5. I am working to try to address this, but on my end things look fine. It's impossible to test every Android device on the market and I have yet to have a failure on my end while testing several different devices and versions.
> 
> The app is built with fairly simple tools and I honestly don't know why (or how) its fine on some and failing on a few. Are you running OS Android version 2.3 at a minimum? Was it installed correctly? Can you update your Android version and reinstall?
> 
> I'm more than happy to refund your $5. In addition Google Play allows a refund as well.
> 
> Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

Bullseyenail said:


> You did not even answer me? I was told late april for the update to apple and there is still no update.. I have an Android phone and I asked for a DL for that, is that possible?


The iOS update is coming. The Android app is available through Google Play. I can't just send you a DL for it.


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> No I dont think you wasted $5. I am working to try to address this, but on my end things look fine. It's impossible to test every Android device on the market and I have yet to have a failure on my end while testing several different devices and versions.
> 
> The app is built with fairly simple tools and I honestly don't know why (or how) its fine on some and failing on a few. Are you running OS Android version 2.3 at a minimum? Was it installed correctly? Can you update your Android version and reinstall?
> 
> I'm more than happy to refund your $5. In addition Google Play allows a refund as well.
> 
> Sincerely,


My phone is running Android 4.0.4... It has a dual core processor ... Plenty of storage.. anything else????


----------



## livin2shoot

RickyM said:


> My phone is running Android 4.0.4... It has a dual core processor ... Plenty of storage.. anything else????


Type of phone would be helpful for trouble shooting. Please PM me and I'll do my best to resolve the issue.

Thank you,


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> Type of phone would be helpful for trouble shooting. Please PM me and I'll do my best to resolve the issue.
> 
> Thank you,


Like I said in my first reply. HTC One X.


----------



## Bullseyenail

You have not been upfront with the updates and when they will be available and in it's current state is unusable. You can't "afford" to provide me with the $5 I spent already to use it on a device that might actuality work? Ok I am going to use arrownautics from now on I guess, plus I believe Jesse Broadwater is going to come out with one as well, I will wait for that I guess. Waste of $5 IMO. 



livin2shoot said:


> The iOS update is coming. The Android app is available through Google Play. I can't just send you a DL for it.


----------



## livin2shoot

Bullseyenail said:


> You have not been upfront with the updates and when they will be available and in it's current state is unusable. You can't "afford" to provide me with the $5 I spent already to use it on a device that might actuality work? Ok I am going to use arrownautics from now on I guess, plus I believe Jesse Broadwater is going to come out with one as well, I will wait for that I guess. Waste of $5 IMO.


The iPhone app works perfectly in it's current state. We are working on the next revision, but I am also trying to address the current Android complaints with version 2. Google Play does not provide free copies and I certainly can't send a copy of the code file in an uncontrolled state.

I'm more than happy to refund your $5, so please PM me your information.


----------



## Scott E

im having the same issues as RickyM

HTC evo 4g lte......android 4.1.1

does not work for me after the update......worked flawless before

please fix!!!


----------



## livin2shoot

Scott E said:


> im having the same issues as RickyM
> 
> HTC evo 4g lte......android 4.1.1
> 
> does not work for me after the update......worked flawless before
> 
> please fix!!!


We are working on it now. 

We have narrowed it down to a few HTC phones (and a few others) where it appears the compliance of HTML standards are not being followed and causing your phone to try to reach a browser when it shouldn't. This will be fixed within a couple of days. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.

Sincerely,


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> We are working on it now.
> 
> We have narrowed it down to a few HTC phones (and a few others) where it appears the compliance of HTML standards are not being followed and causing your phone to try to reach a browser when it shouldn't. This will be fixed within a couple of days. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,


Sounds good.


----------



## DCPA

Still having problems on my droid x2. At the top of the screen where u enter your score I get different messages like.
Target NaN of 30 and Target Getshot of 30. My version is 2.3.5. Any word on what's wrong. Thanks 
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lotalota

livin2shoot said:


> We are working on it now.
> 
> We have narrowed it down to a few HTC phones (and a few others) where it appears the compliance of HTML standards are not being followed and causing your phone to try to reach a browser when it shouldn't. This will be fixed within a couple of days. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,


Good to hear. I've shot three 3D courses since the update made it inoperable on my 4.1.1 HTC One X. Thank goodness I kept a screen grab before I updated it. Hoping that the fix will come early next week.


----------



## DCPA

Anyway to get version 1 back until version 2 is fixed? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## livin2shoot

DCPA said:


> Anyway to get version 1 back until version 2 is fixed?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I will get back to you on this tonight.


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> We are working on it now.
> 
> We have narrowed it down to a few HTC phones (and a few others) where it appears the compliance of HTML standards are not being followed and causing your phone to try to reach a browser when it shouldn't. This will be fixed within a couple of days. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Sincerely,


Any updates?


----------



## RickyM

???


----------



## RickyM

Still no update????


----------



## RickyM

Any update for us that still can't use the app we paid for???


----------



## Scott E

im hoping the lack of communication is because he is working so hard on making things right........

i was disappointed with version 1 of this app.....but was very excited to see these issues corrected with v2.0.....except that i cant even use the app now

please fix asap!!!!!!


----------



## RickyM

Scott E said:


> im hoping the lack of communication is because he is working so hard on making things right........
> 
> i was disappointed with version 1 of this app.....but was very excited to see these issues corrected with v2.0.....except that i cant even use the app now
> 
> please fix asap!!!!!!


Let's hope... I would like a update on what's going on myself..


----------



## MentalMisfit

I was bummed mine updated and it blew out all my saved shoots. I was tracking all my ibo scores


----------



## RickyM

Looks like we aren't going to get any answers or updates..


----------



## Scott E

livin2shoot said:


> We are working on it now.
> 
> This will be fixed within a couple of days.


almost 2 weeks later.......still no updates, answers, etc..




not cool


----------



## livin2shoot

Scott E said:


> almost 2 weeks later.......still no updates, answers, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not cool


We are (and have been) trying to find a solution... We are working with several developers and can't find the source of the issue. It works on most devices, but has an issue with a few. Normally during validation, you test on three different device with different versions of Android and you should be good to go. That did not work for this update.

Again, I apologize and we will get his fixed ASAP. 

Sincerely,


----------



## Scott E

just got finished testing a fixed version of the app......it now works on my HTC phone

the developers have been working hard on this and asked me to do a trail run of a fixed version that im guessing will soon be available on google play.

so....no worries people.....a fix is defintiely coming

thanks to the ishoot3d staff and developers for getting this worked out!!!


----------



## xibowhunter

Pm sent

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xibowhunter

Thanks for the info,so far the app is great,I've got a shoot on Sat. and I'm going to try it out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickyM

Scott E said:


> just got finished testing a fixed version of the app......it now works on my HTC phone
> 
> the developers have been working hard on this and asked me to do a trail run of a fixed version that im guessing will soon be available on google play.
> 
> so....no worries people.....a fix is defintiely coming
> 
> thanks to the ishoot3d staff and developers for getting this worked out!!!


That's awesome!


----------



## cconte

Is it working for iPhone? I don't want to download it, if its working. I just really want the updated, zoomable target pics, but not if its still crashing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DavidParenteau

I don't think the IBO allows electronic devices to used while shooting, good for practice though


----------



## xibowhunter

The app works great ,the only problem I had was I couldn't see the screen because of to much glare.Not the apps fault ,it worked great

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cconte

Well, I just downloaded it, and the pics are the same. They are not zoomable, nor do they show the scoring rings, as promised.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## livin2shoot

cconte said:


> Well, I just downloaded it, and the pics are the same. They are not zoomable, nor do they show the scoring rings, as promised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad updates are coming. We've been preoccupied with Android and will be focusing on Apple products very soon.

Thanks,


----------



## livin2shoot

Archery App Updates:

1) *Android* - We now have a try before you buy demo for Android. This will allow the user to test the functionality before you purchase. Anyone who’s still having issues can either choose to be refunded or potentially sent a patch.

Android demo link – https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.centralum.ishoot3d.demo.android

Android YouTube Instruction – 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnaL7qUw94


2) *iOS* – This app still works flawlessly in its current version. We will be updating with new images, zoom, comments, etc. 

iOS App Store link – 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ishoot3d/id585878792?ls=1&mt=8

iOS YouTube Instruction - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vID2hBVEZBM


Currently we have two persons on the iShoot 3D Archery team and we are doing the best we can to deliver a quality product that is useful and makes the 3D sport more enjoyable. We appreciate everyone’s comments and patience as we implement new improvements as well as fixes / updates. 

Sincerely,


----------



## livin2shoot

I should have mentioned that the free demo has limited functionality, but it ensures that the app works appropriately with your device and it gives the overall layout, feel, etc.

Thank you


----------



## lotalota

The demo works, but the last update didn't. How can I get a patch for the software I already paid for?


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> I should have mentioned that the free demo has limited functionality, but it ensures that the app works appropriately with your device and it gives the overall layout, feel, etc.
> 
> Thank you


Sent you a pm did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## cconte

You need to incorporate some of the functions of this app for target archers - http://missingmarble.com/archerzupshot/ - into your 3D app. I mean, I already have your app, and I don't shoot paper except for practice, so I have no intentions of buying this one, but still, some of the features of this are awesome - integrated camera for documenting and sharing, cluster analysis (not for our 3D meets, but for practice, it would be sweet), and the analysis of your shot history - OMG - that would be great. I really like iShoot3D, and I'm gonna like it more when you get the pictures updated with all brands and vitals with zoom, but I wish I was a computer geek (I mean that term respectfully), so I could help you get these kind of features into your app faster.


----------



## RickyM

Saw your reply on the bowfreakz forum. I returned your pm on the 12th and haven't heard anything else from you... Is your inbox fill or what??? Cause I did reply to you... Thank you......


----------



## livin2shoot

RickyM said:


> Saw your reply on the bowfreakz forum. I returned your pm on the 12th and haven't heard anything else from you... Is your inbox fill or what??? Cause I did reply to you... Thank you......


PM sent.

Thank you,


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Thank you,


Replied


----------



## lotalota

So how do we upgrade the trial app (which works) for full functionality? I paid for the full app (which does not work, even after uninstalling, rebooting, and reinstalling).


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Thank you,


Sent you another pm on the 27th.. so the 12th and 27th


----------



## livin2shoot

RickyM said:


> Sent you another pm on the 27th.. so the 12th and 27th


I never received them. I'll PM you my personal email or we can try this one more time...


----------



## RickyM

livin2shoot said:


> I never received them. I'll PM you my personal email or we can try this one more time...



Ok. I will email you as soon as I get a pm. I will also send you a pm over on Bowfreakz. Thanks.


----------



## RickyM

Just downloaded the new update thru the google play store. Still doesn't work. Entered shoot info and click to continue and it.says page doesn't exist. Targets aren't working correctly either.


----------



## vortecman

RickyM said:


> Just downloaded the new update thru the google play store. Still doesn't work. Entered shoot info and click to continue and it.says page doesn't exist. Targets aren't working correctly either.


3-D season will be over before this gets fixed, did we just throw away 5 bucks?


----------



## livin2shoot

vortecman said:


> 3-D season will be over before this gets fixed, did we just throw away 5 bucks?


PM Sent


----------

